
Ask HN: Best feature phone in 2017? - mastazi
Lately I have been concerned about my privacy and I have wanted to improve my lifestyle so I decided that I do not want a smartphone.<p>I am looking for a feature phone that I can use to:<p>* make calls<p>* receive calls<p>* read SMS<p>* compose and send SMS<p>* set an alarm based on week day (e.g. 8am Mon-Fri)<p>* multiple days of battery life<p>As a bonus, it would be nice if it had:<p>* email client (even better if it had support for HTML emails)<p>* sill camera (even better if it was at least 2 Mpixel)<p>but those last two features are just nice-to-haves, they&#x27;re not required.<p>I&#x27;m willing to spend up to AUD $150 (about $115 in USD).<p>Do you have any advice for me?
======
LostWanderer
casio makes some good rugged phones... I guess they came up with a 3g 5mp
camera feature phone

